

Y Combinator Challenge #7 - Something your company needs that doesn’t exist - yangyang42
http://astartupaday.wordpress.com/2008/07/29/y-combinator-challenge-7-something-your-company-needs-that-doesnt-exist/

======
lupin_sansei
You could kind of do it in Outlook by creating a public folder with tasks in
it, and having the boss set the priority level.

------
DaniFong
We use Slinkset to do democratic prioritization.

slinkset.com

~~~
kleneway
Slinkset is very cool, I was playing with it earlier today but probably should
dive into it a bit more to see what all it can do.

------
rokhayakebe
Can you not do it with Google Docs? You can share a document with the employee
and use a different font for your comments.

~~~
kleneway
Good idea...but not quite sure that would work for my company... :)
<http://astartupaday.wordpress.com/about>

